# penn 209



## arkiehunter (Jan 15, 2009)

hey guys posted this in the bridge and pier section but got no hits so i thought i would try it here. i live inarkansas and will be moving down sometime this year. i use the 209 on the river catfishing and it does great. my question is would it work for pier, bridge and surf fishing if i had different rods for each situation or which one place would it work best at. thanks, steven


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You could use the 209 for kings and sharks and stuff as long as you can cast it a decent distance.


----------

